# The Black Death



## jrodkinsey

dendroaspis polylepis or better know yet as the black mamba. picked this guy up last weekend from a show. yes this is the worlds most dangerous snake. right now the guy is still pretty small (about 5 to 6 feet) and eats like a champ. these snakes require special care and should only be handled if necessary ( i.e. eye cap, worming) other then that a shiftbox is a must with these guys. these snakes snakes are in a league of their own. they are very jumpy snakes and one false move could mean life or death with these guys.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

You are a f*cking MADMAN!!!
Cool snake man you got some nuts!!


----------



## xeloR

your nuckin futs man!


----------



## jrodkinsey

haha, thanks guys.

def not a snake for someone who just wants to own the black mamba as a "pet" (good luck getting one as well cause a responsible seller wont sell this snake to just anyone). as mentioned these guys require special care and have the nickname "the black death" for a reason.


----------



## xeloR

what does his cage look like, how do you clean/ maintain it? is the "shiftbox" that little wood thing?


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Yeah, What's a shiftbox?


----------



## jrodkinsey

right now i have him in a basic 40 gallon breeder until his huge cage is finished.

haha i guess i should of mentioned what a shiftbox is shouldnt i? a shiftbox (trapbox) is a box that you place inside (or out if you have it set up for that) that the animal can go into to hide in. when they do this you lock the snake in with a trap door so you can safely do whatever it is you need to do inside or moving the animal safely to another enclosure.


----------



## xeloR

wow that's pretty crazy man. you should get a video up of this guy! what is he eating, pinkies or something?

welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## jrodkinsey

xeloR said:


> wow that's pretty crazy man. you should get a video up of this guy! what is he eating, pinkies or something?
> 
> welcome to the forum BTW


hahaha oh im old school on this forum. my old SN was smokinbubbles. its been awhile sense i have been on here and wanted to change my SN. haha thanks though.

ill try to get a video for yall. right now he eats about 2-3 small F/T rats a week.


----------



## Tdot_Jack

how much was he


----------



## notaverage

That is just Wild!!
I couldnt keep one just knowing what could happen if it ever got out.
Keep ANti venom on hand....J/k but it would probably be a good thing to have.


----------



## Tdot_Jack

anti venom would run at a couple thousand lol


----------



## xeloR

just read up a bit

8' average, 14' max
one of fastest snakes in the world, capable of 10-12mph
mortality rate is 100% unless treated with anti venom
regarded as the most dangerous snake in the world


----------



## jrodkinsey

I do have access to Antivenin through a friend in case of a accident. Like I said though hands on with these snakes should be down to a bare minimum so the chance of getting bit shouldn't be there. Sorry I don't like discussing the prices I pay for animals but you can do a search and see what they normally run for. Tomorrow I'll try to get a pic of the cage he will be moving into.


----------



## TJcali

Damn that sh*t is crazy right there are these your pets or r u using them for science and what else you got?


----------



## jrodkinsey

I actually want to open my own educational program to teach people about these animals (not just venomous snakes but also other reptiles and amphibians). Right now I currently have
VENOMOUS:
Sri lankan palm viper
eastern diamonback rattlesnake
Formosa monocled cobra
cape coral cobra (breeding pair)
gaboon viper
black mamba
banded egyptian cobra
neo tropical
NON VENOMOUS:
red tegu
crocodile monitor
caiman lizard
reticulated python (breeding pair of lavander Albion tiger retics)
black rhom
ARANCHNIDS and other INVERT:
vietnamese centipede
yellow fat tail scorpion
deathstalker (two of these guys)
sigapore blue 
versicolor
mexican red knee
king baboon
metallic blue femur beauty

also within the next couple of days I am picking up 2 sulcata tortoises from someone who no longer wants them.


----------



## His Majesty

you have some balls keeping that snake. good luck to you.

any pics of his setup?


----------



## Genesis8

Holy S*** that thing is awesome.


----------



## weerhom

I hope you know what you are doing... 
If you are using a shift box from "boamaster", I am guessing you are not qualified to own such a beast.

Whenever I see someone using a trapbox, I get the feeling the person knows they are in over their head.

gl living.

Please make sure that when you get rid of that thing you give it to someone that can actually handle it safely. I can't believe these dealers are selling any joe shmo these hot animals.

This scares me.

Here's one of mine in his trapbox.


----------



## jrodkinsey

weerhom said:


> I hope you know what you are doing...
> If you are using a shift box from "boamaster", I am guessing you are not qualified to own such a beast.
> 
> Whenever I see someone using a trapbox, I get the feeling the person knows they are in over their head.
> 
> gl living.
> 
> Please make sure that when you get rid of that thing you give it to someone that can actually handle it safely. I can't believe these dealers are selling any joe shmo these hot animals.
> 
> This scares me.
> 
> Here's one of mine in his trapbox.


hahaha hey f*ck off haha. I have more then enough experience and I do handle this snake but only when needed. I love when people try to act like they are the "experts" and come in talking up a storm. Go troll another forum hippie. I choose to use a trap box if I have no reason to handle the snake. Why the hell handle a snake that dangerous if you have no reason, to tell or show people you handle mambas? Why gamble with your life? You my sir just came off like a idiot. Talk to any person that has experience and knows what they are doing before you try to sound like a badass. Would your response be different if I was free handling the snake? You have different methods of owning these kind of snakes and trust me I have met people like you before. Everyone has their on methods. Like I said I only handle when needed and needed is not when your buddies come over and you say hey watch this. So please don't come on here trying to sound like a badass just because your methods are different then someone elses.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Good luck with the Mamba dude!!!








Not something I'd get though.


----------



## weerhom

What you are really saying is..."I've met real snake handlers like you before. You guys are in a different league than me. I just want to be a gangster and act hard, so I bought a polylepis."

I am an expert. I have been doing this for many many years. I am no troll, just a worried individual that doesn't want to see my hobby get eff'ed up by some wanksta trying to be a hard ass as you are being with me right now. I am not worried at all about you. Go ahead and get killed or in trouble if you wish. I am worried about friends, family, and neighbors that have to risk a bite because of an inexperienced elapid keeper.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom...go be an ahole somewhere else. The only thing you are an expert at is telling people you are an expert. You dont know anything about this person...and yet you feel it is your duty to not only explain how inexperienced he is....and at the same time....once again give yourself a reach around....and it is getting old.

Anyways....I wouldnt get near this kind of animal....but I would be very interested to read about your experiences, the new enclosure...and certainly see pictures.

Also...if you want your old account back...I can change the user than.


----------



## Bawb2u

jrodkinsey said:


> right now i have him in a basic 40 gallon breeder until his huge cage is finished.
> 
> haha i guess i should of mentioned what a shiftbox is shouldnt i? a shiftbox (trapbox) is a box that you place inside (or out if you have it set up for that) that the animal can go into to hide in. when they do this you lock the snake in with a trap door so you can safely do whatever it is you need to do inside or moving the animal safely to another enclosure.


Shift boxes are a good tool and a definite necessity with fast aggro snakes like this but you might also want to think about setting the new enclosure up as a shift cage.That way you can isolate the snake in one side while cleaning the other without having to wait for the snake to go into the hide, which they often hesitate to do if there's a lot of activity outside the cage.


----------



## weerhom

GG, I am very interested too. Not in the snake, but in his background of keeping venomous snakes. And the hoops he jumped though in order to get a permit in Georgia to keep the "exotic" hots. As far as I know It is illegal to own "exotic" hots in Georgia without a permit. And only the most qualified people can obtain one. And rightly so. It takes a 1000 hours of work with these animals in some states to be eligible for a permit. GG, I can keep going with this if you would like. You are misunderstanding the difference in an asshole and a guy who is pissed to see this situation. He comments that he has access to antivenin, but who is going to administer this antivenin? A hospital must do this. But they would absolutely not administer the serum that was givin to them by joe shmo because they have no idea what is in that bottle and are not legally allowed to administer something like this unless it comes from a legit source. If they administer the serum and the patient dies, the hospital is now responsible. So your friends antivenin is useless to you if you get bit. Now, jrod... write this number down because you are going to need it. 786-336-6600.

I am also interested in your first aid treatment protocol if you get bit. The most important responsibility of being a venomous keeper. Especially keepers working with the most dangerous elapid in the world.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> GG, I am very interested too. Not in the snake, but in his background of keeping venomous snakes. And the hoops he jumped though in order to get a permit in Georgia to keep the "exotic" hots. As far as I know It is illegal to own "exotic" hots in Georgia without a permit. And only the most qualified people can obtain one.


Was that so hard? In this ^post^ you come off as a concerned hobbyist.


> Please make sure that when you get rid of that thing you give it to someone that can actually handle it safely. I can't believe these dealers are selling any joe shmo these hot animals.


In this post you come off as a ass.

All you needed to do was ask him about his background and not just assume he is in over his head because he uses a shiftbox.


----------



## dark FrOsT

weerhom not to sound to mean but you sound like a retard. An expect that is bashing the use of shiftboxes with elapids doesnt seem all that smart to me at all. You know nothing about jrodkinsey and just assuming you do and your right about your opinion makes you come off as a retard, and a child. Im not against asking questions about fellow herp keepers and ya the USA is really starting to change laws about which animals you are allowed to keep and which you are not. But at the same time i think just acting like a know it all is just arragant cause regardless how long you have been keeping herps you can always learn something new.

I have had a mentor for years. Did you know that? Do you know a have access to anti-vemin from 2 places? Do you know i have thousands of hours of being mentored in a reptile zoo? Do i consider myself as an expect? No, There are plenty of more people that know a lot more then me. Does that mean i dont have enough experience to keep and work with hots or crocs or monitors or large snakes ??? no, just means im honest and realistic.

I personally love shiftboxes and totally agree with bawb2u. So many zoo use them in order to be as safe as possiable for there own sake and the snakes. No sense stressing the animals out when you can just isolate it and it wont even notice. I frankly think going about keeping elapids this way is your best way to go, does not mean you will never need to hook it or whatever, its just for safe and cautious way to keep them in captivity.

All that aside what a nice looking animal cant wait to see more pictures when you put it in its main enclosure. Be safe


----------



## xeloR

i really want to see some enclosures for these things, i would imagine that there are some pretty crazy setups out there.

with fish keeping i take as much pride in my plumbing etc as I do in the fish.


----------



## dark FrOsT

you have no idea how much pride people have when it comes to there animals and there are some pretty crazy setups out there.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

You should make an elaborate in wall set-up for this guy. I cant believe though people are allowed to own snakes like this. I cant imagine that the government would trust the safety of the people living in the OP's neighborhood up to him. Im not saying the guys a bad owner, hes probably a great owner, but Im just saying accidents happen and that thing could escape into the neighbors yard and kill his children. For example some guy had a cobra here in Toronto, it escaped, and the entire building where the dude lives had to move out for a month until they found the f*cker.


----------



## Bawb2u

speakyourmind said:


> You should make an elaborate in wall set-up for this guy. I cant believe though people are allowed to own snakes like this. I cant imagine that the government would trust the safety of the people living in the OP's neighborhood up to him. Im not saying the guys a bad owner, hes probably a great owner, but Im just saying accidents happen and that thing could escape into the neighbors yard and kill his children. For example some guy had a cobra here in Toronto, it escaped, and the entire building where the dude lives had to move out for a month until they found the f*cker.


I don't know if the OP still lives in Georgia (that is where his previous screen name "smokingbubbles" listed) but according to Georgia state law

"(f) Except as otherwise provided in this chapter, a wild animal license or permit is required for the possession of any wild animal listed in subsection (b) of Code Section 27-5-5 or as required by regulation of the board. *Liability insurance is required for the possession of any wild animal that is classified as being inherently dangerous to people in subsection (a) of Code Section 27-5-5 or as required by regulation of the board.* Prior to the issuance of a wild animal license or permit for animals classified as being inherently dangerous to people, any applicant other than a governmental agency or university research facility *must provide proof of liability insurance from a company licensed to do business in this state or an unauthorized insurer if permitted by Chapter 5 of Title 33.*Such insurance must be maintained in force and effect and cover claims for injury or damage to persons or property in an amount equal to *$40,000.00 for each inherently dangerous animal up to a maximum of $500,000.00.* The insurance company shall notify the department at least 30 days prior to the termination of the policy by the company. Liability insurance is not required for wild animals that are not considered to be inherently dangerous to people."

For the entire transcript of the law for anyone interested it's: http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_ani...php?s=ga#27-5-5

Since he has at least 9 "inherently dangerous" animals listed in one of the posts in this thread Sri lankan palm viper,eastern diamonback rattlesnake, Formosa monocled cobra, cape coral cobra (breeding pair), gaboon viper, black mamba,banded egyptian cobra, neo tropical) that would equal a minimum of $360,000 of insurance.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Thats a lot of insurance you would have to get to own these things. All I know is if I was in Georgia and my neighbor owned "The Black Death" I would be making some phone calls. Im sure the guy is a responsible owner but there are too many factors. What if someone breaks in, and releases all 9 of those dangerous snakes and they make their way into the neighbors kids sandbox or something?


----------



## Mettle

I'm personally not a fan of private owners keeping hots. I'm also not a fan of private owners keeping things like full size alligators, 18 foot long constrictors, etc. As a reptile owner, I take flack for it. And those that own these animals say, "They'll come for yours next."

My cornsnake is not going to bite me and inject venom into my body that could result in my death.

My geckos aren't going to bite me and take off my hand or arm.

My ball pythons aren't going to one day get the best of me and wrap around my head and suffocate me.

I know there are precautions and protocols that can be followed. The fact is a lot of the time they're not... With the amount of hot owners that are out there, and by estimates it's a lot more than anyone realizes, versus the number of stories we hear about crazy stuff happening, there is a pretty small ratio of morons getting what they probably deserve and demonstrating the wonders of natural selection. So that's why I'm simply not a fan and don't actively campaign against it. Just don't ask me to support it. And be damn sure I'll say "told ya so" if somethng tragic does happen.

The biggest problem I have is not the threat that these animals pose to the keeper, it's the threat they pose to those living around them. The cobra example in Toronto is a perfect illustration... I liken it to drinking and driving. I don't care if you drink, drive and kill yourself. Your problem. But it's the other people that are put at risk because of the stupid decision that gets to me.

Anyway... Rambling...

Also. Keeping several animals illegally is just plain stupid and fodder for the firestorm being waged against exotics in the USA right now... I think there are also come large monitors living in the OP's basement as well.


----------



## Bawb2u

Mettle said:


> Also. Keeping several animals illegally is just plain stupid and fodder for the firestorm being waged against exotics in the USA right now... I think there are also come large monitors living in the OP's basement as well.


I just want to make clear, I'm not sure if the OP still lives in Georgia, I only posted that because of his previous screen name. I also don't know if he does or does not have the proper permits and insurance, I posted that link and cites for informational purposes only, I am not making any accusations. The other reptiles and invertebrates the OP has listed are *unrestricted* in Georgia and are not required to have permits or liability insurance. I did however, miss the black rhom that was listed which is also an *inherently dangerous* animal under those statutes and would require a permit and additional liability insurance.

While I no longer keep reptiles, I am an advocate for the safe keeping of them and support the permitting, required training and insurance regulations on them. I spent a large sum of money on my insurance, I traveled a long distance, underwent over a thousand hours of training and went through very strenuous inspection and permitting procedures to be allowed to keep venomous reptiles.


----------



## dark FrOsT

I think there are some people that go about advance reptile keeping the right way and there are for sure people that take too many short cuts and probably should never even considered keeping advance reptiles. You all i think have good points on possiable dangerous situations that could occur (ie someone breaking in). But those are all things that people that keep these animals the right way consider and try to put as much security they can in and around there animals for everyone's safety. There are a millions things to consider when thinking about getting any advanced reptile: size, space, cost, housing, security, laws, mentor etc and a lot of people can meet all the requirements and do it the right way again others that dont and those are the people that lose there cobra in a townhouse.

Me personally I am more worried about people with guns, especially because of the feild of work i want to get into. How many guns a year are stolen from peoples homes ?? how many are actually reported?? how many are smuggled into the country?? and where are they all going?? Like we know what they are going to be used for and its to for educational purposes or display lol. That being said there are plenty of people out there that own guns that are probably doing it in a very safe way but like all dangerous things there are stupid people out there.

I guess my point is there are so many dangerous things that a lot of people (especially the USA) should be more concern about then banning exotic animals cause the threat they cause to public. I am all for regulataions and permits but not ones that are impossiable to get because i think they should be kept the right way for your sake, the animals and mine.


----------



## SirusX1721

Amazing snake! Seen them in person when I was in S. Africa in 2001. Scary!!! We were in the truck and it was attacking the tire as we drove past! Did not seem like a shy snake to me, lol. A few other snakes we came across were a Puffadder (small around 12-15") and a Cobra (Cape if I recall). I love snakes but not nearly enough to own a venomus one, lol. Be safe and GL : )


----------



## weerhom

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG, I am very interested too. Not in the snake, but in his background of keeping venomous snakes. And the hoops he jumped though in order to get a permit in Georgia to keep the "exotic" hots. As far as I know It is illegal to own "exotic" hots in Georgia without a permit. And only the most qualified people can obtain one.


Was that so hard? In this ^post^ you come off as a concerned hobbyist.


> Please make sure that when you get rid of that thing you give it to someone that can actually handle it safely. I can't believe these dealers are selling any joe shmo these hot animals.


In this post you come off as a ass.

All you needed to do was ask him about his background and not just assume he is in over his head because he uses a shiftbox.
[/quote]

It was not just the shift box that made me realize this guy is over his head. It was the 40 gallon tank for the "time being",translating to --I wasn't ready for this snake in the first place so it is going in a spare/budget 40 gal. for now--, "black death" topic description, knowing what state he resides in(and the laws), and pictures only showing the snake in distress.







His whole paragraph is a red flag.







GG, you're giving me no credit man.







It's been 10 years since we met for 15 minutes.







I even knew what "brand" trapbox he had







.BTW, Notice my picture of a happy polylepis with his head poking out of a shell like a little turtle??? Aint he cute?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> GG, you're giving me no credit man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 10 years since we met for 15 minutes.:nod: I even knew what "brand" trapbox he had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .BTW, Notice my picture of a happy polylepis with his head poking out of a shell like a little turtle??? Aint he cute?:laugh:


Its not about giving credit...it is how about you treat people in this hobby and how you elevate your skills. Dont make me recant how you kept the rhom I received from you...or what that nasty puss bubble was on his back. All I am saying is that you know nothing about this person....and yet you feel the need to not only tell him how inexperienced he is...but what an expert you are. To me...if someone spends all his time telling me how much he ownes....then they have some insecurity issues.

Teach....dont lecture. We have all been told you have the nicest house..the nicest car...the nicest fish...the hottest reptiles. When are you going to share some experience with these fish/reptiles...instead of just telling us what you have and we dont. If you want to impress people&#8230;.teach them what you know&#8230;don't tell them what you have.


----------



## weerhom

bud,bud, bud. The fish had that bubble on the back wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy before i had it. (picture gallery) ressurect the lost pics/page 2 picture "8" that is knifeman picture that was his avatar photo... I just bumped it back to the top. Wayyyyy before I owned it.

I had it in a bare 75 gallon tank. Manyyyyy people have 14 inch rhoms in a 75 gallon tank. Not the "BEST" size for the fish, but it works.

I remember you telling everyone it didn't have a light on the tank. It had a 4 foot strip/shop light hanging from the ceiling, so your memory is a little faded.

I do remember the tank was cloudy, from not being cycled. My bad... Happens to the best of us.

I think everyone here can tell how clean/healthy all my animals are in my pictures...

Now...you say I know nothing about this person. But as I stated, he let us know a little about himself in this thread. Distressed pictures, black death title, etc. So I would have to say....yes I do know something about this person from what "they" wrote out.

Alright, check this... What is the only thing more dangerous than a black mamba???

Give up???

An irresponsible/unqualified person with a black mamba.

When I posted my pictures of all my stuff, I answered back to all questions asked, which were many questions about what species an animal was. I am ALWAYS willing to help anyone in the hobby. I love talking animals. I can do it all day every day. Just ask my girlfriend. lol.

Actually... I just got done looking at all the topics I posted to in the past, and there are so many of me giving compliments on peoples fish and setups. Man there are a ton of 'em. And the rest are me answering questions people ask me. And I'm a nice guy about it too. What were you saying about me just "showing off"??? I don't try to impress, it just happens.

Now... what would you like to be taught, that i might know???


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> bud,bud, bud. The fish had that bubble on the back wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy before i had it. (picture gallery) ressurect the lost pics/page 2 picture "8" that is knifeman picture that was his avatar photo... I just bumped it back to the top. Wayyyyy before I owned it.


No...the puss bubble it had on its back was a wound you inflicted when you used a dremmil to sand of bump. The wound had not healed and was oozing clear puss. Trust me...I remember how disgusting it was. 


> I had it in a bare 75 gallon tank. Manyyyyy people have 14 inch rhoms in a 75 gallon tank. Not the "BEST" size for the fish, but it works.


The tank wasnt bare....I remember it has substrate because you had one of those childish little "beware of piranha" porcelain signs in the tank. I was shocked because normally....you only see those in a kids fish bowl.


> I remember you telling everyone it didn't have a light on the tank. It had a 4 foot strip/shop light hanging from the ceiling, so your memory is a little faded.


There may have been a light...but you specifically told me the fish did not like the light so you didnt use it. You had the fish in a dark basement....there wasnt even any natural light. Whose memory is fading?


> I do remember the tank was cloudy, from not being cycled. My bad... Happens to the best of us.


An uncycled tank for a fish you just "operated" on....yeah....thats really smart. Uncycled tanks dont happen....they are a decision.

You also told me he would only eat live...and that you fed him one 5" comet a month. I dont feed him live and he eats just fine.

Face it man...you kept that fish in horrible conditions and it showed. He looked horrible. I drove 6 hours to pick up the fish...and I honestly had to think twice about getting him. The deciding factor was that I didnt think he would survive much longer in your care.

Lets review:

16" rhom....at least that is what you advertised him as.
75 gallon uncycled tank
grinded off section of his back and then tossed him in a small dark tank to heal by swimming in his own piss.
Only feeding him goldfish

Yeah dude....you're the man









As far as you constantly giving yourself the reach around....dont make me go back and copy your posts. Your constant craving for attention is sad and pathetic....I dont want to rub your nose in it.


----------



## weerhom

let's review... you say I am a horrible keeper, and you wanted to save that fishes life. You traded me multiple pygos for that fish. So you are saying you wanted to save one fish to let me kill multiple others??? you are the man!









You saw all my pictures of all my toys and animals. Review those pics again and tell me how horrible they all look.









That fish was in a finished basement set up nicer than most peoples houses, so your claim is invalid.

The water wasn't dirty, it was brand new. That was the problem. Not filth.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Unfortunatly

He said-she said bullshit will get us all nowhere


----------



## TimmyTeam

this thread got fucked.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> let's review... you say I am a horrible keeper, and you wanted to save that fishes life. You traded me multiple pygos for that fish. So you are saying you wanted to save one fish to let me kill multiple others??? you are the man!


I dont remember calling you a horrible keeper....I said this fish was in horrible shape and being kept in horrible conditions. Contrary to your belief...I havent seen pictures of your animals so I am not commenting on your ability....I am simply telling people how one fish was kept by you. And your right....I did give you some pygos. The fish I gave you would do better in the conditions you were offering....if I remember correctly...you were going to put them in a pool. Trust me dude...if I had the tanks....I would have taken my pygos with me.

AK...this is not he said-she said....give Ash a call...he went with me. This fish looked bad in the tank...but that was nothing compared to when we got back to Ash's and got a look at him in the light.


----------



## weerhom

I sure would like to see some updated pictures of that fish. Some nice clear closeups. If I remember correctly last time i saw him was in a "garage" in a really nicely setup aquarium.









I bumped it back up in the picture forum.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Grosse Gurke said:


> I sure would like to see some updated pictures of that fish. Some nice clear closeups. If I remember correctly last time i saw him was in a "garage" in a really nicely setup aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped it back up in the picture forum.


No offense but what does that prove or would prove
If I remeber correctly as well-
You got a 2k fish in a tub.........

I mean sh*t if we are gonna compare fish and quality......Lets get on it then...I'll play as well...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> I sure would like to see some updated pictures of that fish. Some nice clear closeups. If I remember correctly last time i saw him was in a "garage" in a really nicely setup aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped it back up in the picture forum.


Well...you got me there. If I was a large rhom...I would much rather be kept in a nice finished basement....in a 75 gallon uncycled tank....then an unfinished garage...in a 180 gallon well filtered tank with an autowater changer.:nod:

Oh...and thanks for the bump on the video. I think what you will find is a pristine fish in a nice size tank with perfect water that interacts with his owner.

Let me know when you are finished handing me my ass....it is getting old making you look foolish.


----------



## psychofish

G.G. FTW lol

welcome back smokingbubbles. great looking snake


----------



## Handikapped

jrodkinsey said:


> dendroaspis polylepis or better know yet as the black mamba. picked this guy up last weekend from a show. yes this is the worlds most dangerous snake. right now the guy is still pretty small (about 5 to 6 feet) and eats like a champ. these snakes require special care and should only be handled if necessary ( i.e. eye cap, worming) other then that a shiftbox is a must with these guys. these snakes snakes are in a league of their own. they are very jumpy snakes and one false move could mean life or death with these guys.


i wanna get back on subject here people. as a fellow experienced venomous keeper i feel i should pop my head in here. 40 gallon tank is absolutely innapropriate first of all, not tryn to rag on u but as dangerous as that snake is the ability do have that tank break is not an acceptable risk. all of my snakes are kept in either custom wooden cages with locking front opening plexi or inside a vision cage.

i view shift/trap/hide boxes are a good way to safely transport and house certain specimins. obviously proper tong, hook and restraing training need to be in order before u even think bout owning one. the guy who trained me has hide/trap boxes in the cages with the more unriley cobras and the super mean eastern diamondback he has. a 55 gallon barrel or large trashcan will come in handy more than u think! obviously if u cant handle the speicmin with tongs properly you shoulnt have it to begin with, but a trap box is a nice crutch to help smooth the maintenance part of keeping venomous snakes (cobras esp, poop A LOT!!!! and it STINKS!!) Less time handeling = less chances of getting bitten (unfortunately its a catch 22, more time spent handeling tends to calm the snake down to humans in the long run on some specimins).

i support peoples knowledge into the subject, but ONLY if its dont safely. i would have never been able to handle these wonderful creatures if somebody hadnt first showed me the CORRECT SAFE ways to do so.

If your planning on doing educational shows, a few vision cages or neodasha brand cages would make great displasy as well as being solid and escape proof for larger specimins (baby snakes NOT recommended as they can go thru the crack in the sliding glass).

Good luck, and midwest tongs gentle giants and the collapsable hook are a stellar combination of hooks, but get minimum of 2 hooks and a tong, if that snake wraps up on one tong u wanna be able to have a backup and a backups backup.


----------



## joey'd

TimmyTeam said:


> this thread got fucked.


ya, really appreciate you mucking it up GG








maybe next time we can all act like the mature adults we try and portray ourselves to be.........


----------



## balluupnetme

you're fkin crazy lmfao a black mamba ? couldn't u get anything more dangerous lmao


----------



## bobme

Sorry to bring this back from the dead ...

Any updates?


----------



## EZmoney

bobme said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead ...
> 
> Any updates?


Seriously... I want an update on the GG vs Weerhom Feud!


----------



## bobme

Well the guy has no been on in a while, maybe he is dead.


----------



## Handikapped

Should we send flowers? Don't think its a good sign he hasn't logged in since march 22nd


----------



## Greg Stephens

WOW, it's been a while since I posted/read any threads here or even logged in.
But with the threads topic I knew exactly what would be in the thread animal wise.

Here is the thing, and no I am not taking side's, Mamba's of an type should not be kept in personal collections.
Unless the keeper has logged the training needed to work the animal, has the correct caging on hand, has the correct caging in a suitable escape proof room, the correct AV on hand to treat a bite.

Any thing less than this is irresponsible and one of the biggest reason's our rights to own reptiles are in danger.

I have many close friends that are keepers at accredited AZA institutions, who have all the training needed to correctly work these types of animals.
I am sure anyone of them would have stated how irresponsible the thread starter is being.

Anyway, incredible animal you have bro, please respect it and be safe.


----------



## MPG

RIDICULOUS...

What if some people broke into your home?
What if an earthquake shattered your aquarium?
What if etc?

Not worth it at all man..


----------



## ICEE

wonder if this guy is ok


----------



## His Majesty

MPG said:


> RIDICULOUS...
> 
> *What if some people broke into your home?*
> What if an earthquake shattered your aquarium?
> What if etc?
> 
> Not worth it at all man..


then they would deserve getting bitten

also what if you cross the road and get hit by a car?

life is all about what ifs. if your responsible enough to keep it and it brings you enjoyment then he should be able to keep it


----------



## MPG

His Majesty said:


> RIDICULOUS...
> 
> *What if some people broke into your home?*
> What if an earthquake shattered your aquarium?
> What if etc?
> 
> Not worth it at all man..


then they would deserve getting bitten

also what if you cross the road and get hit by a car?

life is all about what ifs. if your responsible enough to keep it and it brings you enjoyment then he should be able to keep it
[/quote]

Yes death is a suitable punishment for B&E....lmao

Ignoring the rest of your comment because they are not even close to on topic.


----------



## His Majesty

I didn't say death was a suitable punishment for B&E. merely that you deserved it. if your going to break the law and endanger myself and my family by breaking into my house then if you die in the process you have no one to blame but your own sorry ass

Also my post was relevant to your post. you stated how it was ridiculous for him to keep such a pet. i was making an argument for why he should be able to keep it and how it was not so ridiculous.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

His Majesty said:


> RIDICULOUS...
> 
> *What if some people broke into your home?*
> What if an earthquake shattered your aquarium?
> What if etc?
> 
> Not worth it at all man..


then they would deserve getting bitten

also what if you cross the road and get hit by a car?
*
life is all about what ifs. if your responsible enough to keep it and it brings you enjoyment then he should be able to keep it*
[/quote]

I think the point is that the Original Poster is not responsible enough to keep the Mamba. Responsible or not, a snake that poisonous has no business being in anyone's possession in their homes. I would definitely be making a few phone calls if I knew my neighbor had that, responsibly or not. Yeah people keep guns but atleast their is usually a warning or some sort of sign if the owner is going to do something. But with this snake, it takes one f*ck up like a left open top or hinge for it to sneak out and stealthy lay in the grass of your neighbors backyard and tag one of their kids while the lie in pain and agony screaming for their mother who has no clue what just happened, now we call the ambulance wondering what the kid got bit with, out comes the original poster "sh*t sh*t sh*t sh*t my mamba escaped" the paramedic is in utter shock and rebuttals "you keeping a mamba? "Steve call the helicopter tell memphis to fly in antivenim ASAP".

Will little chris survive his encounter with the black death?

will we be able to save his life?

Find out next time on "IRRESPONSIBLE POISNOUS SNAKE KEEPING"


----------



## Greg Stephens

Danny Tanner said:


> RIDICULOUS...
> 
> *What if some people broke into your home?*
> What if an earthquake shattered your aquarium?
> What if etc?
> 
> Not worth it at all man..


then they would deserve getting bitten

also what if you cross the road and get hit by a car?
*
life is all about what ifs. if your responsible enough to keep it and it brings you enjoyment then he should be able to keep it*
[/quote]

I think the point is that the Original Poster is not responsible enough to keep the Mamba. Responsible or not, a snake that poisonous has no business being in anyone's possession in their homes. I would definitely be making a few phone calls if I knew my neighbor had that, responsibly or not. Yeah people keep guns but atleast their is usually a warning or some sort of sign if the owner is going to do something. But with this snake, it takes one f*ck up like a left open top or hinge for it to sneak out and stealthy lay in the grass of your neighbors backyard and tag one of their kids while the lie in pain and agony screaming for their mother who has no clue what just happened, now we call the ambulance wondering what the kid got bit with, out comes the original poster "sh*t sh*t sh*t sh*t my mamba escaped" the paramedic is in utter shock and rebuttals "you keeping a mamba? "Steve call the helicopter tell memphis to fly in antivenim ASAP".

Will little chris survive his encounter with the black death?

will we be able to save his life?

Find out next time on "IRRESPONSIBLE POISNOUS SNAKE KEEPING"
[/quote]

Exactly, we are not blasting the guy for being irresponsible about a copper head or eyelash viper.
Which are both still to be respected and housed correctly.
We are trying to help potentially save someones life should he make a simple mistake in his extremely loose set of protocols.
Hots of any kind command respect, handling protocols for cleaning, feeding,and proper set up for your safety and the publics.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Going way back I totally agree with weerrhom. Also, This guy must be sick in the head, lets go out and buy the most dangerous snake in the world... FREAK. Why would you even want to deal with a snake that could easily kill you if you dont get immmediate care?


----------



## balluupnetme

just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin

balluupnetme said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!


----------



## Guest

Screw the snake, I want that box it came in







seriously cool looking box.
I read this whole thread, and thought I'd give my opinion seeing that this thread bounces on and off of the actual topic. I don't care how experienced you are handling venomous snakes, how many hours training you have, I wouldn't want to be living by a guy who had one (not to mention multiple venomous snakes like the OP). Venomous snakes should be kept in exhibits a long with any other dangerous animal. Reason being is these places are set up so that if a snake or other animal does escape it won't get far and put the general public at risk.
Why you would want to own such a venomous snake, and then boast about how dangerous the snake is seems pretty childish to me.
And before someone says something about dangerous fish, a fish isn't going to jump out of the water walk across from your house into the neighbors garden and attack their children.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Traveller said:


> Screw the snake, I want that box it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously cool looking box.
> I read this whole thread, and thought I'd give my opinion seeing that this thread bounces on and off of the actual topic. I don't care how experienced you are handling venomous snakes, how many hours training you have, I wouldn't want to be living by a guy who had one (not to mention multiple venomous snakes like the OP). Venomous snakes should be kept in exhibits a long with any other dangerous animal. Reason being is these places are set up so that if a snake or other animal does escape it won't get far and put the general public at risk.
> Why you would want to own such a venomous snake, and then boast about how dangerous the snake is seems pretty childish to me.
> And before someone says something about dangerous fish, a fish isn't going to jump out of the water walk across from your house into the neighbors garden and attack their children.


Your on the same wavelength as me man, if I get bitten by my piranha it won't kill me in 10 minutes. To have the most poisonous animals in the world that is not in the slightest ascetically pleasing to look at makes no sense to me. I had a buddy that had a lion fish once...one prick from the tail and your dead just as quickly but a beautiful fish...that and a mamba KNOWS it's a bad muthafucka. I seen documentaries where they chase people and sh*t...no thank you. It's a black snake...wow....that if it gets out somehow I would be in a suit of armor moving into the next state. It doesn't kill with any individuality, have behaviors any different than another snake from what I can see, it's just a loaded bazooka in your home essentially. I am secure enough in my masculinity to not need one of the most dangerous animals in the world inside my home!


----------



## Guest

If your not this guy, then no venomous snakes for you


----------



## Omnius

Ok people are entitled to keep what they want that said this particular keeper should not be keeping this snake. But if some one goes through all the effort to be trained, does the research and provides the proper housing then by all means he or she should be allowed to keep the snake. Same princible as a gun, both can kill people if improperly used/handled/stored.

BTW there is no such thing as a poisonous snake, all snakes can be eaten safely.


----------



## bob351

RedneckR0nin said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]









But in all seriousness keeping a black mamba or any snake in a 40 gal FISH TANK is irresponsible, f*ck that sh*t wtf was he thinking responcible reptile keepers in genereal forget venemous snakes dont keep reptiles in glass cages, the temps are off its hard to hold humidity, animals usualy dont feel secure with ll 4 sides see through and above they don't have secure lids and snakes always manage to find a way out and thats just for the snakes sake never mind the issues with it getting out etc. The fact there was a debate about this guy being responsible is a joke, what kind of responsible owner would get a black mamba without having a proper f*cking cage ready, i could not believe what i was reading. Plus if you have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to keep them legally in insurance, you would think he could afford to buy the cage first.







Its people like this that are going to get animals like smaller pythons and other exotics banned







And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily


----------



## Guest

bob351 said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]









But in all seriousness keeping a black mamba or any snake in a 40 gal FISH TANK is irresponsible, f*ck that sh*t wtf was he thinking responcible reptile keepers in genereal forget venemous snakes dont keep reptiles in glass cages, the temps are off its hard to hold humidity, animals usualy dont feel secure with ll 4 sides see through and above they don't have secure lids and snakes always manage to find a way out and thats just for the snakes sake never mind the issues with it getting out etc. The fact there was a debate about this guy being responsible is a joke, what kind of responsible owner would get a black mamba without having a proper f*cking cage ready, i could not believe what i was reading. Plus if you have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to keep them legally in insurance, you would think he could afford to buy the cage first.







Its people like this that are going to get animals like smaller pythons and other exotics banned







And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, *a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know.* If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]
They have, now guns do escape and hide in the grass around suburban areas. I've been told the last thing you hear before they strike is the gun being cocked then shot. It's said that these guns feed off the blood of their victims which ends up being soaked up by the grass. The most lethal of these new hybrids is the silenced gun, because you never truly know where it is striking from. lol


----------



## bob351

Traveller said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]









But in all seriousness keeping a black mamba or any snake in a 40 gal FISH TANK is irresponsible, f*ck that sh*t wtf was he thinking responcible reptile keepers in genereal forget venemous snakes dont keep reptiles in glass cages, the temps are off its hard to hold humidity, animals usualy dont feel secure with ll 4 sides see through and above they don't have secure lids and snakes always manage to find a way out and thats just for the snakes sake never mind the issues with it getting out etc. The fact there was a debate about this guy being responsible is a joke, what kind of responsible owner would get a black mamba without having a proper f*cking cage ready, i could not believe what i was reading. Plus if you have to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to keep them legally in insurance, you would think he could afford to buy the cage first.







Its people like this that are going to get animals like smaller pythons and other exotics banned







And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, *a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know.* If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]
They have, now guns do escape and hide in the grass around suburban areas. I've been told the last thing you hear before they strike is the gun being cocked then shot. It's said that these guns feed off the blood of their victims which ends up being soaked up by the grass. The most lethal of these new hybrids is the silenced gun, because you never truly know where it is striking from. lol
[/quote]
I better watch out im pretty close to the border, do you know of any way of deterring these guns and do they die in cold climates or is this a year round problem


----------



## Omnius

bob351 said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]








And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]

Never heard of "accidental discharge" then have you?







Point is if guns and snakes are kept properly and responsibly there is little danger to the general public. The paranoia in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## ChilDawg

Omnius said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]








And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]

Never heard of "accidental discharge" then have you?







Point is if guns and snakes are kept properly and responsibly there is little danger to the general public. The paranoia in this thread is hilarious.
[/quote]

I think some of the paranoia has to do with the perception that the OP might not be keeping the mamba properly or responsibly.


----------



## sadboy

WHY is this thread even still open? The OP has not posted to the site in over a year with no updates. Every single time I see it up, I assume the OP added an update.... And here I am adding to the cycle.


----------



## Omnius

ChilDawg said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]








And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily









[/quote]

Never heard of "accidental discharge" then have you?







Point is if guns and snakes are kept properly and responsibly there is little danger to the general public. The paranoia in this thread is hilarious.
[/quote]

I think some of the paranoia has to do with the perception that the OP might not be keeping the mamba properly or responsibly.
[/quote]

Thats fine but some of these posts are going beyond the OP and labeling other venomous snake keepers as irresponsible. You know painting others with the same brush so to speak. Yes this OP is a numb nut and has no business with these snakes however that does not mean others who want to deal with these wonderful animals in a proper way should be demonized or treated as a threat to society.


----------



## bob351

Omnius said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]








And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]

Never heard of "accidental discharge" then have you?







Point is if guns and snakes are kept properly and responsibly there is little danger to the general public. The paranoia in this thread is hilarious.
[/quote]
Accidental discharge doesn't kill random people unless its pointed at them by someone and is loaded and cocked but who points a loaded gun at someone unless your going to shoot them wtf argument is that. A snake doesn't need to be aimed loaded or cocked correct me if im wrong though.


----------



## Omnius

Here are some links.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2001/07/17/eveningnews/main301947.shtml

http://www.koinlocal6.com/news/local/story/Eugene-cop-dies-after-accidental-discharge-at-gun/IHq58hWGj0yPXuFl7ja15g.cspx

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-05-10-shootingvictims_x.htm

The guns went off without being fired.

Point is both these snakes and guns kill people if handled improperly, and can also be safe to have around and keep if proper steps are taken.


----------



## Guest

bob351 said:


> just wondering whats the status of this guy and the black mamba ?


Op is dead and the mamba is currently touring a suburb near you!!
[/quote]








And comparing a gun to a snake is ridiculous, a gun isn't get out and roam a neighborhood looking for food and shelter and possibly bite you or a child, a person would have to pull the trigger unless you americans have developed some new crazy gun technology you dont want the rest of the world to know. If there were as many mambas as guns in the u.s.a there would be a sh*t ton more people dropping daily








[/quote]

Never heard of "accidental discharge" then have you?







Point is if guns and snakes are kept properly and responsibly there is little danger to the general public. The paranoia in this thread is hilarious.
[/quote]
Accidental discharge doesn't kill random people unless its pointed at them by someone and is loaded and cocked but who points a loaded gun at someone unless your going to shoot them wtf argument is that. A snake doesn't need to be aimed loaded or cocked correct me if im wrong though.
[/quote]
There's a thin line between keeping an animal responsibly and irresponsibly and that line is often blurred. I'm also against the possession of firearms, so I might be a bit bias but that is a whole different topic.
I believe that certain animals should only be kept by researchers seeking to study the animal to benefit mankind. But as far as actual law goes, if the person is permitted to keep a dangerous animal, then it is their right should they seek to. Whether they want to keep it merely to "show off", or if they have an actual passion for the animal in question, if the law permits it then they have the right to practice their freedoms.
This thread hasn't gone off topic it's actually developed a sub topic within what the OP had posted and it's brought up quite a good debate.


----------



## Omnius

Thats fine but dont you go imposing that view on others.







There is enough we have to deal with the government trying to strip our rights away as it is.


----------



## bob351

Omnius said:


> Here are some links.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2001/07/17/eveningnews/main301947.shtml
> 
> http://www.koinlocal6.com/news/local/story/Eugene-cop-dies-after-accidental-discharge-at-gun/IHq58hWGj0yPXuFl7ja15g.cspx
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-05-10-shootingvictims_x.htm
> 
> The guns went off without being fired.
> 
> Point is both these snakes and guns kill people if handled improperly, and can also be safe to have around and keep if proper steps are taken.


you missed my point, all those stories they chose to have a gun or be around it, a snake can creep up and f*ck you up without you knowing wtf happened, take the cobra in the apartment story your taking a sh*t and bam you get hit in the ass with a cobra strike and you didn't know your neighbor had a cobra but i do get your point and i agree anything used irresponsibly can kill someone


----------



## Omnius

Your senario can happen with a gun too. And really your odds of getting fucked up by a mamba are much lower then getting killed by a gun accidentally going off, to the point its not worth worrying about.


----------



## Guest

Omnius said:


> Your senario can happen with a gun too. And really your odds of getting fucked up by a mamba are much lower then getting killed by a gun accidentally going off, to the point its not worth worrying about.


You can control a gun, and take away it's lethal potential by not having it loaded. You can't do that with a wild animal.


----------



## Omnius

You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


----------



## bob351

Omnius said:


> You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


no matter how big of an expert you are, sh*t happens


----------



## Guest

bob351 said:


> You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


no matter how big of an expert you are, sh*t happens








[/quote]


----------



## sadboy

when will this get








Every single time I see it, I hope it's a update from the OP but dam it, I get fooled ever single time.


----------



## Guest

sadboy said:


> when will this get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single time I see it, I hope it's a update from the OP but dam it, I get fooled ever single time.


Can the fooled be fooled again? lol


----------



## Omnius

bob351 said:


> You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


no matter how big of an expert you are, sh*t happens








[/quote]

sh*t happens with everything your point? Driving cars, flying planes, falling coconuts. The results can all be the same.


----------



## Guest

Omnius said:


> You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


no matter how big of an expert you are, sh*t happens








[/quote]

sh*t happens with everything your point? Driving cars, flying planes, falling coconuts. The results can all be the same.
[/quote]
Driving cars and flying planes are necessary. Keeping venomous animals isn't.


----------



## bob351

Omnius said:


> You control a wild animal by having the proper caging and knowing the proper techniques to handle said animal. Or using a box to keep said animal in while doing cage work.


no matter how big of an expert you are, sh*t happens








[/quote]

sh*t happens with everything your point? Driving cars, flying planes, falling coconuts. The results can all be the same.
[/quote]
When i leave my house i know i can get hit by lighting and all that bullshit but im not ok with a deadly snake from africa biting me, not something i should have to worry about because someone thinks there a cool pet its plain selfish, for every person who is "qualified" there is definitely a dozen more who aren't, at least a dozen more. The reptile industry has enough problems with python bans and this and that if random people got bit by a deadly snake that would be the end of it the government would have a hay day and ban exotics left and right. I want my kids to have a chance to enjoy the hobbies i enjoy someday and not have everything but dogs and cats banned yet some dogs are already banned so go figure. More regulation means less dipshits caring for animals they cant handle possibly killing the animal, the owner, a random person, a neighbors pet the lit goes on wit the horror stories out there but even with expert sh*t cant still happen but on a significantly smaller scale.


----------



## Omnius

Your afraid of venomous snakes aren't you? You worry waay to much about some snake from africa coming up and biting you. As I stated earlier the odds of that are so small as to be not worth worrying about.


----------



## ChilDawg

Omnius is correct: Responsible venomous keepers pose very, very little danger to those in their life's orbit, much like responsible gun owners. There is still a risk with both, but both sets of people have taken care to severely minimize the inherent risks. That having been said, buying a venomous reptile prior to having proper accommodations, especially one that is fairly common on the market (yeah, you might not be thrilled to hear that one, but they're not hard to come by by my understanding...) and that dangerous is asinine.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, don't pay any attention to weer man... he's not normally such a douche. 
To say somebody's not qualified to own such a snake is like some moron saying we shouldn't have piranhas.









Interesting snake, and it sounds like you have quite a bit of experience with them... looks like he's in good hands.
I'd love to tour your home sometime... looks like you should charge admission!


----------



## Omnius

I have no experience with venomous snakes, but I have studied them and how to care for them, but realized that a venomous snake would not fit my lifestyle and personal snake handling style.(Im hands on, like to touch and hold, and thats a nono with these guys) So I have decided to do the responsible thing for someone in my position and that is just to simply admire them from a distance and watch the people who can live with these amazing animals. And thats good enough for me.(Viperkeeper comes to mind) It is certainly a fascinating world, but not one for me, and a lot of other people, but I strongly feel that if someone has the desire and passion and is willing to do everything properly that they are entitled to own such an animal. And infringing on that right is unacceptable regardless how one feels about them.

And I think everyone here agrees that the OP has no business with venomous snakes whatsoever.



> Driving cars and flying planes are necessary. Keeping venomous animals isn't.


Neither is owning Piranhas... yeah I went there.


----------



## bob351

ChilDawg said:


> Omnius is correct: Responsible venomous keepers pose very, very little danger to those in their life's orbit, much like responsible gun owners. There is still a risk with both, but both sets of people have taken care to severely minimize the inherent risks. That having been said, buying a venomous reptile prior to having proper accommodations, especially one that is fairly common on the market (yeah, you might not be thrilled to hear that one, but they're not hard to come by by my understanding...) and that dangerous is asinine.


You guys keep saying the key word responsible, for every person who is responsible in the world there are hundreds of dumbfucks who are not. Getting access to venomous snakes is not a hard thing to do at all one phone call to a breeder and a wad of cash is all it takes. Im not talking about responsible owners here since they are the huge minority and anyone with half a brain would realize that but i admit i do fear dipshit owners who keep them in 40 gallon glass tanks who picked it up at an expo because it is cool and deadly but my fear is mainly for the people living around said dumb ass and the exotic trade as a whole. People who keep venomous snakes without proper training and permits are selfish plain and simple. Any one can keep a gun safe if they could spell there own name they could be a responsible gun owner and i wish the same was true for hot snakes there is no comparison here







. As i said before i have no problem with responsible owners that have proper licenses since they usually have good intention on why they have the snake but its a little odd why a "responsible" owner would post black death on a piranha forum with his cool box when he has no posts about any piranhas why not a venomous snake forum why come here and i wont even touch on the smoking bubbles as a previous name.







I can almost guarantee he didn't post this on a hot website or he would have gotten much more ridicule than here plus if he knew what he was talking about it would have been quite easy to prove with a photo of his permits or even collection witch is supposedly numerous hots. If you had any clue where i was coming from you would understand that its people like this that threaten the hobby and not just with hots but exotics in general not because of my fear of venomous snakes.


----------



## dark FrOsT

I really didnt want to post anything on here but im getting tired of reading this and frankly why I rarely actually ever post anything here on this site anymore, though I do read through the reptile section regularly in hopes on something interesting.

Anyway...

I think the majority of what is being posted is utterly stupid. Yes the dude should have had hours of training prior to bringing home a mamba ( let alone any venomous snake ) and most certianly should have had everything he needed to care for and keep the animal safely. Does that mean everyone should stop keeping them ?? No, because not everyone falls in that catagory. End of that story.

Next...

Every non responsible reptile owner is killing the hobby. The python ban has been brought up cause that is an actual problem Florida for the most part is having due to the fact that people are releasing animals into the wild. But I'm almost positive there are states that have banned piranha's for that very reason. Yes someone being nailed by a runaway venomous snake would not be a good thing at all for the hobby but it would not be the sole reason for reptiles ( and/or all exotic animals ) to become banned. It is a joint effort from all the people that should never have purchased any particular animal to begin with. The fact that anyone can say that any person that can spell there name can keep a gun safely and is more paranoid of getting bit ( or someone else being bit ) by a runaway snake is irrational. I am pretty sure guns kill a far greater amount of people then snake bites in North America and I am sure the number is even lower from runaway venomous snakes. Ya sure guns can't "runaway" on there own but some how I feel more guns go missing every year then snakes. In the end everything has risks and people abuse everything they can for the most part and the world is full of stupid people so bad stuff happens, thats life and it isn't changing.

I probably only wrote on here cause I saw Childawg's post to be honest, anyway take care but this topic should be closed.


----------



## Guest

So this guy has a license? A permit? He had no where to keep the snake, seemed very irresponsible in the way he came off in the OP. If it is the case that he can legally keep the snake then licensing where ever he lives is an absolute joke. The problem here is it might actually be too easy to get these animals with all the proper licensing. I don't live in the US, but I know plenty of people that do, and we know where the rest of the world stands on the US gun laws. So if keeping "hot" exotics is just as easy as obtaining a gun then some sort of legislation should be put in place to change the law to make sure your average "I keep dangerous animals" joe won't be able to get a hold of them.

Comparing Piranhas to venomous snakes is completely different, a piranha in a tank poses no threat to people close by, even a Piranha kept in a Styrofoam box poses no relative threat. Yet a venomous snake improperly housed poses a lot of threat to both it's carers and others.

I agree that this topic should be closed.


----------



## bob351

No one is saying no one should be able to keep venemous animals but its a joke how easy it is to get them a big joke actually. (FYI you dont need a licence or permit to keep hots in ontario sh*t you can keep a tiger a lion or a jaguar if you wanted to there are no regulations







) They should be allot more restrictions in this exotic trade since the people who want them for good reasons will go though what it take to get them and it would put of many people who think there "cool and dangerous" out of luck keeping the hobby in better hands. If people had to get a license to keep a retic or burm or any larger pyhon or even larger boas i bet florida wouldn't be in such a dilly of a pickle that they are in now and it would be better overall for the hobby so we don't have people releasing animals and these threats of bans. It must be my paranoia and fear talking since i wasn't aware you guys knew my experience with hot's







. Close the thread its going nowhere other than guns kill more people than snakes (no sh*t), but we all know someone loaded, cocked it and pulled the trigger(or didn't pull the trigger if it misfired LOL) its about as dumb as saying pencils misspell words.


----------



## philbert

wow


----------



## r1dermon

double wow.


----------



## weerhom

Let me start off by saying this... I work with these animals. Some species of venomous snakes are more nervous/flighty/aggressive/faster/dangerous...however you want to put it. Elapids are all of these. Black Mambas are at the top of this list. It only takes a few minutes to teach someone how to use a gun properly. It takes years to become a competent venomous reptile handler. And if you are not a true handler, I FEEL there are plenty of other animals that would be better for you. Mambas are very smart for a snake. They get use to routine. They will go from laid back and chill to full speed instantly. If you don't know how to handle the animal safely if "sh*t hits the fan" and it somehow escapes its enclosure? If it was just a small rhino viper, you can just hook it and put it back, but not a mamba. A mamba will climb a hook better than it can move on the ground. They are like a rubberband. Comparing piranhas/guns to mambas.... no comparison. none.


----------

